# Double Layer 5/8 Drywall - Recess Light Housing



## stonycreekhomes (Dec 17, 2009)

We are planning on doing a double layer of drywall on resilient channel in our ceiling for one of our projects for sound.

Do I need specialty recess light housings to be able to accommodate? I imagine the trim is designed for a single layer of drywall?


Thanks in advance


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Don't bother if you're going to cut holes and put in retro cans.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Most new-construction cans are held on to the baseplate with three ¼" sheet metal screws. Loosen those, and the can will be adjustable.

A ¼"-drive socket will make adjusting them a breeze. I carry one in my pouch at all times for just such use.


----------



## stonycreekhomes (Dec 17, 2009)

All new construction. Thanks for the heads up I’ll check


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

If you use Juno 4” incandescent housings there is plenty of play to get that depth. But recessed lights let in alot of sound


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> If you use Juno 4” incandescent housings there is plenty of play to get that depth. But recessed lights let in alot of sound


Completely defeating the purpose of his drywall detail.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Problem solved.

https://www.polar-ray.com/sylvania-...XpzVAwrLll4KQLBI-CZIRvz8UNwUWU-xoCGjoQAvD_BwE

Fits in a standard 3" or 4" round ceiling box.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Completely defeating the purpose of his drywall detail.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Jut my suggestion(which requires no loosening of screws), or recessed in general?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> Jut my suggestion(which requires no loosening of screws), or recessed in general?


Recessed in general. There is NO point in doing two layers of 5/8 with z channel and Batts if you're going to cut a bunch of holes in it. Don't waste your time, just do batts and a single layer of 5/8 and understand that you won't block out much sound.

It makes as much sense as a screen door on a submarine.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Apparently there are some surface mount leds that resemble recessed quite well nowadays


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> Apparently there are some surface mount leds that resemble recessed quite well nowadays


See post 7. :whistling


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Problem solved.
> 
> https://www.polar-ray.com/sylvania-...XpzVAwrLll4KQLBI-CZIRvz8UNwUWU-xoCGjoQAvD_BwE
> 
> Fits in a standard 3" or 4" round ceiling box.


This light is a real pain to get the fixture part to clip into the bracket, rarely stays tight to the ceiling.

I use the disc type ones now, much easier and faster


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

rrk said:


> This light is a real pain to get the fixture part to clip into the bracket, rarely stays tight to the ceiling.
> 
> I use the disc type ones now, much easier and faster


That _is_ the disc type.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

480sparky said:


> That _is_ the disc type.


no its not, that one uses a round box, the disc type uses no box. The one you show has a small transformer/power supply that fits in the box and the fixture has a pigtail that plugs into it. There is a bracket that mounts over the box that is a real pain to twist the fixture into.

This is the disc type
https://www.amazon.com/Lithonia-Lig...0875&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=lithonia+wf6&psc=1


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

rrk said:


> no its not, that one uses a round box, the disc type uses no box. The one you show has a small transformer/power supply that fits in the box and the fixture has a pigtail that plugs into it. There is a bracket that mounts over the box that is a real pain to twist the fixture into.



Nope. :no:

It has the Edison socket attached to the wire so it will screw right into a recessed fixture's lampholder if that's what you're installing it on. And there's no transformer. If you're not installing on an existing can light, you cut the adapter off and wire directly to the 120v wiring.

The disc does not screw onto a bracket. It just pushes onto it.

I've installed hundreds of these. I think I know how they work.


----------

